# Pure white, blue eyes mutt stud



## nameurl (Jan 28, 2017)

So I recently adopted an unaltered pitbull stray. I want to get him fixed asap, but I can't help but wonder, he is pure white with blue eyes. Not show dog quality with papers, but maybe someone is trying to breed white, blue eyed pits? Just wanted to check before I got him fixed. His name is Kirby. Very calm around people and dogs.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and way to go on the rescue. Just to inform, that big beautiful boy is not an American Pitbull Terrier which is the only "Pit". He looks like he has some bully mix in him but it's anyone's guess to what that mix might be. 

The rescue kennels are filled with bully mixes like him and to breed more just adds to the problem. If you are planning to have him neutered I would suggest getting it done and not adding to the overflow of dogs that need recuing.

Thanks for sharing the picture of Kirby, fine looking dog.

Joe


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Nope. Blue eyes are a fault in the UKC. ADBA faults color patterns that are associated with health issues, and Blue Eyed Whites are known to have issues with deafness, among other things.

Please neuter.


----------

